# Eternal hybrid vent ??



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anybody know if it is okay to connect the PVC vent on the eternal w/h back to the 3" metal vent already in the heater closet? Trying to keep from running the PVC all the way out the roof and then having to get on the roof. It's a very steep pitch.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

No, you need to run PVC all the way and put on the proper roof flashing.

sorry but you will hafta do more work and make more money now


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

and why do you get on the roof?

thats a job for a roofer,

roofer's install plumbing boots


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

In some cases you can run the two inch PVC vent inside the existing if is a straight shot thru roof.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Absolutely NOT ! Run PVC all the way outside .


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

That's what I said through the inside of existing vent!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

HSI said:


> That's what I said through the inside of existing vent!


 oh ,,, right ,,,, my fail :whistling2:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

HSI said:


> In some cases you can run the two inch PVC vent inside the existing if is a straight shot thru roof.


Yes but you still have to get on roof to flash the metal around the protruding PVC, so I say don't and do it right.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

If you run inside the existing and stop at the cap why would you need to get on the roof?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

HSI said:


> If you run inside the existing and stop at the cap why would you need to get on the roof?


Flue gases will blow against cap, condensation from flue will condense and acidic condensate will run back down between metal and PVC. Soon after if not already leaking at seams, metal will rot out and now your dealing with moisture damage and mold in the home.

No shortcuts when venting condensing appliances


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Drewp311 said:


> Does anybody know if it is okay to connect the PVC vent on the eternal w/h back to the 3" metal vent already in the heater closet? Trying to keep from running the PVC all the way out the roof and then having to get on the roof. It's a very steep pitch.


 How steep a pitch?


----------

